# Florida Tarpon Fly Fishing



## fuller_trey (May 1, 2012)

I'm planning a trip for early June to the Florida Keys, and I'd like to know where the best place for sight casting at Tarpon is. Any opinions? Guide recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I was tentatively planning on going in May. I have heard Islamorada with Bou Bosso.....But, more than likely he is booked up now. The same person who recommended him also recommended The Florida Keys outfitters.....You would probably get a young guide trying to establish themselves but they probably know how to put you on them!


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm in the same boat as you, I've called a lot of guides and the good ones are booked up all of April, May and, June. Still doing some research on my end, good luck and let us know where and who you end up with. For what its worth I'm looking into the Islamorada area.


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

Try something a little further north, maybe around Cape Coral or Clearwater. Those fish move north all summer and a lot of them have moved out of the Keys by June (still some big there though, just harder to trick).


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

I've got a couple friends who guide in the Islamorada, Marathon, and Big Pine areas. Two of them will be gone from the Keys in June--they guide with me in Alaska in the summer--and one will still be around then. He's a year-rounder. All of them are very good fly fishing guides. Let me know if you want their info.


----------



## hamelt (Feb 22, 2008)

*Fla *****

Season could be early this year, putting fish all along the coast in June. Islands between and including Sanibel and Gasparilla, and up in Carabelle and Appalachicola are great spots. Call and talk to Capt. Nick Sassic about your dates. He runs a Vantage and has a sweet cage up front in case you have a bit of wind.


----------

